# NiteWhite ACP 22% - Anyone used this?



## TRP (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting my teeth whitened and my dentist charges over £200 for 3 tubs of 6% Hydrogen peroxide - but after searching youtube and other websites this "nitewhite" product keeps being mentioned. Has anyone tried it before? Seems to be available on the internet for around £40, is it likely to be fake for this price?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://dentala2z.co.uk/epages/eshop133027.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eshop133027/Products/PRE10383&ViewAction=ViewProduct

Bought from these loads of times.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I paid a quite large cost for having the custom trays done at my dentist + 3 tubes of the weak strength paste. They needed to be in for a few hours to be effective (do not sleep with them in, even if the information says you can) so I purchased 3 tubes of 22% for literally nothing and do 45mins - 1 hour. Be careful as your teeth will go extremely sensitive, so pace yourself till you get the colour the want and then top up when needed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The 22% stuff is fantastic. Used a few times but as said, be very careful, it will bleach gums if you get any on them and your teeth will be extremely sensitive after for a while.


----------



## TRP (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies - I've just ordered 3 tubes so hopefully I get the results I want.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Where's best place to get trays so you can use this? Got the gel but need a mould for my teeth


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> Where's best place to get trays so you can use this? Got the gel but need a mould for my teeth


You should get one with it. You put it in boiling water then out onto teeth and suck really hard so it forms over your teeth.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ive used this a few times and as already stated it will make your teeth very sensitive for a few days so get some sensodyne toothpaste etc , personally i'd go for less % and use more times as it made my teeth so sensitive i was rubbing the sensodyne toothpaste on my gums and leaving it on at least 4 times a day.

it also went through to a nerve in my tooth one time i used it which caused me to instantly grab the shield and rip it out /brush it off my teeth (felt like when they blast cold air into your tooth at the dentist).

i have 2 syringes left which i keep looking at and remembering what it made my teeth feel like.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> You should get one with it. You put it in boiling water then out onto teeth and suck really hard so it forms over your teeth.


Cheers mate, I ordered the gel only lol the shield came today. Gna do it Tomorrow. Any tips?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> Cheers mate, I ordered the gel only lol the shield came today. Gna do it Tomorrow. Any tips?


Yes. Get it right the first time cos they won't re form if heated again. Put it in the boiling water and when you put it in, push your gym against it so it pushes onto the front teeth, use all 10 fingers so you do it the whole way round. At the same time push the other side against the teeth with your tongue hard as you so that you need to keep sucking loads to suck all the air and water out of your mouth, so it sort of vac forms it onto the teeth.


----------

